
China is using AI to predict who will commit crime next - Nitishshah700
http://mashable.com/2017/07/24/china-ai-crime-minority-report/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#IOwDV7tESqqj
======
nabla9
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-03/china-
tri...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-03/china-tries-its-
hand-at-pre-crime)

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/03/china...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/03/china-is-building-a-big-data-plaform-for-precrime/)

------
wheresvic1
Just watch minority report to see what a bad idea this is

------
Powerofmene
This is a slippery slope.

